# JD 4400 Tractor Leaking Steering Cylinder



## gary r. (Jul 22, 2020)

Hello from Ohio,
My question is concerning steering cylinder leakage on each end. 
I am restoring a 4400 tractor that had sat out for many years in a humid climate. 
Extremely low hours on the machine. 4200 4300 4400 same tractor pretty much.
The hydraulic/steering pickup tube hose,mid tractor/rear, had ruptured and the 
hydraulic reservoir was empty when I found it. Humidifed air most likely got up 
to the pump gears but I doubt if moisture could have gotten past that into the 
steering control valve(scu) or the steering cylinder.

Problem:
Start the tractor. turn the steering wheel all the way one way then back a couple times
to bleed the air and oil then starts dripping out the steer cylinder ends. New seals on the 
double ended steering cylinder which is the tie rod connecting the front wheels. The steering 
acts fine it just leaks more than a little.
The service manual says to test the components for internal leakage by starting the tractor, warming the oil,
and turning the wheel one way to travel stop then continue turning the wheel, with torque, up 
to 5 revolutions per minute in that same direction; then reversing and repeating in the 
other direction. The service manual makes it sound like it should be fairly easy to turn 
the wheel past the R/L stopping point of the steer cylinder travel. I cannot turn the wheel
more when I attempt this test. Way less than the test parameters.
I am wondering if the charge pressure relief valve is causing too much pressure in the system?

Anybody ever have have this problem?
If so Any Advice here. This is frustrating
Regards Gary


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Gary, 

Can you install a pipe "tee" with a pressure gauge in the hi pressure steering line to determine what your PS pressure is? I don't know what it should be, but probably in the 800 -1200 psi range. A 1500 psi gauge suffice.


----------



## gary r. (Jul 22, 2020)

Thanks for all your input folks.
It turns out that there is an inner high pressure packing
and then the outer seal.
Replaced the packings and everything is fine.
Regards gary


----------

